# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Kometa 120M

## Apostolos

Ολοι γνωρίζουμε τα γνωστά μας "Υπτάμενα δελφίνια" που μας έφερε το 70 ο Σ. Λιβανός. Σήμερα το ναυπηγείο VYMPEL Shipyard ξεκίνησε την κατασκευή ενος νέου τύπου υδροπτέριγου με την ονομασία ΚΟΜΕΤΑ -120-. Σχεδιαστικά το ύφος παραμένει το ίδιο με βασική διαφορά απο τα γνωστά μας δελφίνια την μετακίνηση της γέφυρας πρύμα και την περισσότερο φουτουριστική εμφάνιση! Τα νέα σκάφη θα έχουν καλύτερη πλευση, καλύτερες ελλικτικές ικανότητες, μειωμένη κατανάλωση, και καθίσματα αεροπορικού τύπου νέας γενιάς. Τα βασικά τους χαρακτηριστικά θα είναι:

Ολικό μήκος
35,2m

Μέγιστο πλάτος
10,3m

Εκτόπισμα
73,0tm

Βύθισμα 
3,5m

Ταχύτητα
35kn

Πλήρωμα
5p

Χωρητικότητα επιβατών
120p

•	business class
22p

•	economy class
98p

Υποδύναμη 
2 х 820kw

Κατανάλωση
320kg/hour

Μέγιστη ακτίνα πλευσης
200n.m.


Kometa-120M_1.jpgKometa-120M_2.jpgZakladka-Kometyi_18.jpgZakladka-Kometyi_04.jpg
http://en.portnews.ru/news/166176/
http://www.vympel-rybinsk.ru/en/seag...3160.html#tab1

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Απόστολε καλησπέρα !

Μάλλον Γ.Π. Λιβανός (Ceres) ήθελες να γράψεις. Ο Σταύρος είναι άλλος.


Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## Eng

Αντε καλες παραλαβες να εχουμε... :Fat:

----------

